# Double Vision - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Foreigner classic: a quick look at the essentials of this great tune.......thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings 360

YouTube - Double Vision (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another good one here. Thanks for posting


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for your kind post.....hope all is good,

dale


----------

